# Cheap but reliable walkie-talkies



## ReconCraftTheta

Any recommendations? I'm talking ones that will get a good range and will hold up against the elements. Not just some dollar store hand radios.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I find these are items where "you get what you pay for".

In general, I'd stick with Uniden, Cobra and Motorola. I've had very little success with other brands.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

bczoom said:


> I find these are items where "you get what you pay for".
> 
> In general, I'd stick with Uniden, Cobra and Motorola. I've had very little success with other brands.


Cobra and Motorola are the ones I've been looking at. Come to think about it, it's cheap (you'd have to be stupid to want a well working -$20 radio) and the brand has a good name. Nice to see I'm not alone in my methods!


----------



## laylow

Uniden, Cobra, and Motorola are the three brands I've used, and all three have been perfectly fine.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

laylow said:


> Uniden, Cobra, and Motorola are the three brands I've used, and all three have been perfectly fine.


I have experience with Cobra and Motorola, both are excellent. Never Uniden though.


----------



## NaeKid

Uniden is a pretty big name - I have 3 of their CB-radios mounted in my various Jeeps - nice and clear and good power too. I have listened-in on conversations from near the GoldenGate bridge - not too bad for being 1500 miles away!


----------



## jehowe

I thought I'd throw out Midland. They have some really well put together models that many feel are well worth the extra $20 per pair.

One example model: Amazon.com: Midland GXT795VP4 36-Mile 42-Channel FRS/GMRS Two-Way Radio (Pair): Electronics

One thing I can add is that you should never have any expectations of the rated 'mileage' of these radios. All are effected by line of sight. The better models will offer significantly better range than commodity sourced (read cheapest) models, but will never get close to their listed range in the real world (unless you are communicating line of sight hilltop-to-hilltop, then maybe).

Whatever you decide, I'd suggest finding some owner reviews for the models you feel are within your price range and are considering.


----------



## laylow

NaeKid said:


> Uniden is a pretty big name - I have 3 of their CB-radios mounted in my various Jeeps - nice and clear and good power too. I have listened-in on conversations from near the GoldenGate bridge - not too bad for being 1500 miles away!


That's what skip'll do for you. It's fun stuff.


----------



## Immolatus

I would ask what kind of conditions they will be used in. We used to buy the cheap ones ($30/pr) for our two shops to communicate, they are 200 yards apart and it didnt make sense to install a phone line there for $40/month. They would work fine for about 6 months and then give out, but one set was in a wood shop so being continually covered in dust.
this is obviously not normal conditions, but if you plan on using them outside in the elements, then you should spend good money for them. If they are to be little more than toys then dont spend the money, or get multiple sets of the same kind.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

Immolatus said:


> I would ask what kind of conditions they will be used in. We used to buy the cheap ones ($30/pr) for our two shops to communicate, they are 200 yards apart and it didnt make sense to install a phone line there for $40/month. They would work fine for about 6 months and then give out, but one set was in a wood shop so being continually covered in dust.
> this is obviously not normal conditions, but if you plan on using them outside in the elements, then you should spend good money for them. If they are to be little more than toys then dont spend the money, or get multiple sets of the same kind.


Outdoor, heavy out doors. Mountains, swamps, harsh winter, ect. We need them to communicate between two teams of a survival group a friend of mine and I run.


----------

